# crawfish report



## REELKEEN

about a few dozen more of those and it's time for a boil!

We do some crawfishing on the Itchetucknee and Santa Fe Rivers.  Kinda interesting swimming around at night.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats a big crawfish. The ones we find down here are not even 1/2 that size.

Hey Jordan, how do you catch them?


----------



## mark_gardner

i use to catch them in the canals of palm bch county when i was a kid, the first time i saw one i thought it was a lobster it was so big . scoop them up and ship them to haMm3r , when he gets back from his trip he and bob can hit the secret honey hole for some rod bending action


----------



## Un-shore

To catch them you have too look in the same place as the alligator snapping turtles! 

You sir, have a set! [smiley=military-salute.gif]


----------



## REELKEEN

> Thats a big crawfish. The ones we find down here are not even 1/2 that size.
> 
> Hey Jordan, how do you catch them?


We snorkel around at night with a big washtub with holes in it ziptied in an innertube (a little ******* tech).
At night time they come out from hiding underneath stuff and walk around on the bottom. We dive down and pick em up. sometimes we have a big light that floats on top of the water and then I have a little handheld waterproof flashlight in my hand. I have some kevlar gloves that I wear while we are spearfishing because believe it or not they hurt bad when they do some pinchin.

Some of them are so big in the Santa Fe and Itchetucknee that you can crack open the claws and there is enough meat inside to eat.


----------



## phishphood

Call me crazy, but that sounds like fun.


----------



## Canoeman

I think he escaped from the set of a Japanese horror flick.


----------



## Brett

Aaaaaaargggggghhhhhh...Run away...Run away..... 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2mbsfAQeS4[/media]


Need some wasabi mustard dip to go with them claws...


----------



## firecat1981

lol hey brett it happened to me too! I found one right on my door step and a few peices of one in my driveway. It seems there are some birds here that like the taste of them little critters but can't seem to hold on to them. 
here he is in my fish tank with my blue lobster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn9yFQDZNgQ


----------



## REELKEEN

> Call me crazy, but that sounds like fun.


It definately is.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

that blue lobster is awesome looking....


----------



## firecat1981

it's a cool pet that needs little care. Oh and our female is preggers so I guess I'll have more soon.


----------



## permitchaser

Well you'll have a nuff to get boiling


----------

